

Richard Branson accepting micropitches via Twitter - Tichy
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/got-biz-idea-tweet-richard-branson-4-chance-2-turn-2-real-company

======
gizmo
Okay, let's give this a go:

Dropbox: Share files instantly and easily across mac, pc and web. For teams.
Has file versioning. Freemium. (108 chars)

Grooveshark: database with millions of songs. Visit site to play music for
free. (80 chars)

Amazon: sell books online. Cut out middle man (bookstore). Share profit with
customers. (88 chars)

I haven't put much effort into this, but it looks like 110 characters is
plenty.

~~~
DannoHung
Okay, now do twitter.

~~~
gizmo
Hah, twitter is difficult.

Twitter: system for people to broadcast tidbits of information. Listener opts
in. Sender does not expect reply. (111 chars)

This was my best attempt, because it raises enough questions to see that yes,
twitter is different. It doesn't make an attempt to prove it's a good idea,
just that it hasn't been done before (and is therefore worthy of investment).

~~~
chrischen
Your status feed for everyone to see. See how many idiots follow you!

------
icey
I guess if you were looking for ideas to... repurpose, here's an easy idea
feed for you:

<http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23micropitch>

------
nir
Are people here really taking this seriously? You believe Sir Richard will
read your tweet and make you a millionaire? The combination of Branson +
Twitter + Fast Company should be overloading your hype detectors. Come on.

~~~
movix
I'm with you on the hype tip. I think this is more about RB getting on trend,
than a serious attempt to find great ideas.

If you're not into the whole brevity thing (quotes The Dude) I'd stick to the
standard ways of getting your idea across. This just looks like a painfully
difficult way of giving your next business away. 'scuse the cynicism.

------
Tichy
This is probably a better link (actual page instead of newspaper article):
<http://www.perfectbusiness.com/theperfectpitch/twitter.cfm>

------
DenisM
The nice thing about this tweet-pitch idea is that it allows larger number of
investgors get less intimdated by and more exposed to a larger number of
product ideas. This increases probability of finding a perfect match between
an investor-beliver-in-the-idea and a founder-beliver-in-the-idea.

PG should be jumping of joy right now - this could be a major leap towards
future where more people feel free to work on their business instead of the
job thing.

------
edw519
_forcing you to explain a business idea in 111 characters really could reveal
the megastar ideas_

Finally, a reason to tweet.

[EDIT: This is hard! Words like technology, proprietary, and customizable
consume too much of a limited resource. I guess I'll have to speak English to
convey my idea.]

~~~
profquail
_Finally, a reason to tweet._

I'm not a big fan of Twitter, but given how many VC's and investors are using
it now, I'm signing up for two right now (a personal account and another for
my startup).

EDIT: Or not. Looks like Twitter is down again:
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/twitter.com>

~~~
chrischen
Reason is artificial. They could have just used email.

------
zaidf
@PerfectBusiness blinkness.com: the anti-facebook lets college students get
shit done. v1 up for my uni <http://bit.ly/380vhJ> #micropitch

------
chrischen
Somebody pitched this: harrisimo A sporting event where you try and toss
computers as far as you can #micropitch 4 minutes ago

------
mooted
I choose not to publicly tweet my billion dollar idea.

~~~
teehee
imo..its not really the idea that makes a billion, its the execution of that
idea.

------
nuweborder
Thanks for the link. This micropitch will separate the men from the boys, the
so called pitches, from the great ones. If it sounds great and can be easily
and effectively conveyed to the audience while getting people excited, it can
be a hit.

